# too much veg and fruit?!!!



## eat2live (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
i have posted before about the lack of weight loss, 

ok 10lb in 4 weeks is good and i know that...but thats 7lb inb the 1st week, 2 lb the following few weeks, and 1 lb this week,

mu question is..might i be eating too much veg...?!! which in turn gives me wind and as made me constiptated!! but my system will have to geet use to it...its the furture!!  

i have had trouble with the toilet for the last 3 weeks, i know its because of my diet change and probably had some impact on my weight loss

what i usually do is...at each meal time ...load my plate with green salad...or veg depending what i might be eating, 
sometimes with a few new potatoes
i have a little fruit but not too much as this can impact on weight loss too,
at night i might (not always) have a pkt of mini chedders, and 2 squares of lindt dark choc.
i might have 1 slice of bread with my salad
all the above are checked after for BS, 

i have 2 weetabix in a morning which my BSs allow,
i started doing 15mins on the trampett , 
i haved a lot to lose!!! i'm a girl with extra's as my hubby calls me  

i know slow weight loss id good...but if i carry on like this i will come to a stand still lol
i never knew if veg is high in cals? as far as i am aware they're now!
i will have to alter something ..
any advice please
many thanx xx


----------



## Robster65 (May 31, 2011)

Hi e2l. 

I think you're right in thinking that your body gets used to your new routine.

Without knowing how much of any of the foods you're eating, it's tricky to say how many calories it might be.

Some people find that nutri-scales that are preprogrammed with cals of most food types so you can keep better track.

Would you be able to do more exercise in the day ? I think they recommend 30 minutes of vigourous exercise per day (so you get out of breath) for good health. 

It's one of the hardest things to do in life, but if you can make it more methodical, as with blood testing, you may see what works and what doesn't.

If you can average 1 or 2 lbs per week, you'll be going well enough. Well done on what you've acheived so far. 

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (May 31, 2011)

The following is what I have gleaned from various places and may not necessarily be correct (but it worked for my weight loss) ....

Banana (per 100g) : 90 cals
Clementine (per 100g) : 47 cals
Apple (per 100g) : 52 cals
Raspberries (per 100g) : 27 cals
Red Kidney Beans (per 60g) : 63 cals
Chopped Tomatoes (per 100g) : 17 cals
Sweet corn (per 165g) : 101 cals
Vivaldi New Potatoes (per 100g) : 72 cals
Green Beans (per 100g) : 26 cals
Broad Beans (per 100g) : 87 cals
Peas (per 100g) : 67 cals
Carrots (per 100g) : 42 cals
Onion (per 100g) : 38 cals
Green Pepper (per 120g) : 24 cals
Pear (per 175g) : 103 cals
Mushrooms (per 100g) : 28 cals
Sprouts (per 100g) : 42 cals

In comparison to most foodstuffs, veg is really low in calories (even lower if you don't cook it!).

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Jun 1, 2011)

I have lost one stone since March just by cutting back carbs, and fat and definately no crisps,bombay mix or sesame snacks in the home.

I eat loads of fruit and veg and have for many years. I love the stuff. My main diet is fruit and veg.

try cutting back on potatoes, rice, pasta, pastry, cakes and cereals. Thats how Ive lost my weight.

Odd slice of cake (vegan) I will have, but only had one slice since March.
I have leveled off a couple of times with my weight so dont get disheartened it will come off in time.


----------

